# Official Game Thread: Rookies vs Sophomores @ Denver Pepsi Center 9:00pm TNT



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> 








*Will Ben Dunk On Kirk ?* 

ROOKIES-VS-SOPHES'
*(Sophomores lead series 3-2)*
*2004 Los Angeles - Sophs 142, Rookies 118 - MVP Amare Stoudemire
2003 Atlanta - Sophs 132, Rookies 112 - MVP Gilbert Arenas
2002 Philadelphia - Rookies 103, Sophs 97 - MVP Jason Richardson
2001 Washington - Sophs 121, Rookies 113 - MVP Wally Szczerbiak
2000	Oakland - Rookies 92, Sophs 83 (OT) - MVP Elton Brand*









*Pepsi Center, Friday February 18th, 2005
Rookies vs Sophomores 9:00pm	TNT*





































*UConn-6'3-GORDON <> Arizona-6'6-IGUODALA <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> SW AtlantaChristianAcad.-6'11-HOWARD <> Prentiss HS-6'10-JEFFERSON*
*Chicago Bulls <> Philadelphia 76ers <> Chicago Bulls <> Orlando Magic <> Boston Celtics*

*BENCH:





























Breil Milano-6'3-UDRIH <> Wisconsin-6'3-HARRIS <> OklahomaState-6'4-ALLEN <> OakHill Acad.-6'9-SMITH
SanAntonio Spurs <> Dallas Mavericks <> Boston Celtics <> Atlanta Hawks*

*-VS-* 





































*Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Marquette-6'4-WADE <> St.Vincent-St. Mary-6'8-JAMES <> Syracuse-6'8-ANTHONY <> GeorgiaTech-6'10-BOSH*
*Chicago Bulls <> Miami Heat <> Cleveland Cavaliers <> Denver Nuggets <> Toronto Raptors*

*BENCH:





























Oregon-6'1-RIDNOUR <> Creighton-6'6-KORVER <> WakeForest-6'8-HOWARD <> Florida-6'8-HASLEM 
Seattle Supersonics <> Philadelphia 76ers <> Dallas Mavericks <> Miami Heat*


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

rooks gon get killed!


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

The rooks are in big trouble. I say gordon gets the mvp honors and lites up for 30 pts.

david


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

oh hell that was alot of work doing this header.
greetz to miz


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Emeka Okafor is injured still so he is being replaced in the line-up by Big Al Jefferson.
I agree the Rooks are going to get killed though.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BenDengGo</b>!
> oh hell that was alot of work doing this header.
> greetz to miz


:clap:

And a beautiful header it is... 



I'm ticked, though...I'm not going to be able to see the Rookie Sophomore Game OR the All-Star Saturday..!!!!

Does someone want to rip these for me and send them to me for my eternal gratitude? And like, uh, $omething in return?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BenDengGo</b>!
> oh hell that was alot of work doing this header.
> greetz to miz


 right back at ya!

outstanding job as usual.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

The rooks shoud get beat badly, yes, but do NOT underestimate Ben in this. He just may show up Lebron, Wade and company.

And he will have at least one nasty dunk. It's going to be fun as hell.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeah, great job BenDengGo...I didn't expect a game thread on this, but I guess it makes sense w/ 3 Bulls playing! 

If this were a real game, then obviously the Sophs are the runaway winners...but since this is nothing more than a schoolyard AND1 competition, it's really a toss-up for who could win this thing. Zero defense played, and ALOT of turnovers and sloppy passes due to mis-executed alley-oops and no look passes.

I predict an upset...the rookies will dazzle:

Rooks: 142
Sophs: 135

Did I say there won't be a lick of defense being played? I can't emphasize that enough for some reason.


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Assuming his hand allows him to play, Hinrich will likely start for the sophs -- not Haslem. That would give the sophs the same starting lineup they had in the rookie game -- James, Anthony, Wade, Bosh and Hinrich.


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

Rookies are gonna get beat like they are Whitney Houston and the Sophs are Bobby Brown.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

After such a great job BenDengGo - Lineup changes , sorry , not my fault 

Okafur out (Ankle injury) , Al Jefferson in(thats from realGM).

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-all-star-okafor&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

who is playing center then ?

jefferson or howard ?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BenDengGo</b>!
> who is playing center then ?
> 
> jefferson or howard ?


Boy ur'e quick Toros...

I guess noone is playing Center , It's just that kind of game (maybe they can get Reiner )

As for the game - Ben is clearly Rooks best option on offense , and since this game is not known for it's Defense - he might score 30 , and Rooks will still lose.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

With Okafor out maybe Lebron can do his best Magic impersonation and play center.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I really think this game will be better than expected. I think the rookies could take it. They have Igoudala, Deng and Howard as pretty damn good defenders and rebounders. They'll make it difficult for the sophmores to turn it into a show. I actually strongly believed the rookies would win when they had Okafor in there too, because with Okafor/Howard downlow, and Deng/Igoudala on the perimeter, that's tough to score on. Gordon should show us some of that untapped potential that is still itching to come out of him.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

The East is really going to be the better conference in a few years. 13 of the 18 players in this game are from the East, and that doesn't even include Okafor.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Lock this thread, we already know who is going to win.


Wade,Hinrich,Bosh,Carmelo,and Bron will get 20 pts each.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

BENDENGO

G-Hinrich
G-Wade
F-James
F-Anthony
C-Bosh


that'll be the starting lineup


but EXCELLANT work on the header as always... you are the best




OT: What option do I need to turn on so it shows my signature?


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I'm totally serious--I'll be someone's love slave if they can tape the Rook/Soph game and All-Star Saturday...

God, why does my friend from NYC have to be flying in to visit THIS weekend? Would I be a total jerk/loser/nerd/creep if I told her that I can only hang out with her in the daytime because there is basketball on at night EVERY DAY?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

HAWK23 said:


> BENDENGO
> 
> G-Hinrich
> G-Wade
> ...


ok mate i fixed it,

is the starting formation of the rookies correct ?

i have the same problem with the signature, plus i cant find an edit sig in the user cp. do me a favour and inform me if you get to know.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> ok mate i fixed it,
> 
> is the starting formation of the rookies correct ?
> 
> i have the same problem with the signature, plus i cant find an edit sig in the user cp. do me a favour and inform me if you get to know.


look on the left side. there is a list of edit options. you should be able to set it there.

does anybody else kinda miss the itty bitty spinning basketball?

i kinda do


also - fyi - NBA TV is live all day today from denver. showing practices, interviews and other stuff. i'll keep you all posted with bulls sightings!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sophomores practice. live right now on nba tv.

kirk looks to be fine. making his shots. 

ok, just think about the draft class of 2003 for a second.






















wow. right?


the rooks are going to get killed. rumor has it they are actually going to play basketball tonight. with defense.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> look on the left side. there is a list of edit options. you should be able to set it there.


there is nothing on the left side, only my name my avatar and a green button which indicates that i'm online.
if click on my name there are the options of...
view public profile of bdg
send a private message to bdg
find more posts of bdg
add bdg to your buddy list

may be only sm user can have their sig viewed ?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

go to "user control panel" on the upper left of the page.

click that.

then i see a list of edit options like signature, avatar, title etc.

does that work?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> go to "user control panel" on the upper left of the page.
> 
> click that.
> 
> ...


i can't find anything that says edit signature.

my options and settings says

Edit Email & Password	
Edit Profile	
Edit Options	
Edit Avatar

but no edit signature


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

huh, that's odd.

i see EDIT SIGNATURE right above the other options, so maybe it's a SM thing, you should PM a mod.

also: they just interviewed KIRK on nba tv at the soph practice.

he smirks when the interviewer talks about the dunkfest last years game was. they're going to play basketball tonight - but still have fun

talked about the upcoming bulls schedule - the interviewer says people think the bulls will fade in the stretch - he says they won't. (go kirk!)

just happy to be there and happy to be part of the class of 2003.

looking forward to playing ben and luol in the game tonight - major props for all the bulls rookies, says they "really count on them".


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

This is going to be the REAL dunk contest. :rock:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

BEN interview on nba tv!

didn't have chemistry to start the season. 
once they started trusting each other on defense, they started winning.

loving his role on the bulls right now

ben laughed about dunking on kirk. says he will post him up!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> sophomores practice. live right now on nba tv.
> 
> kirk looks to be fine. making his shots.
> 
> ok, just think about the draft class of 2003 for a second.


The amazing thing is that all five starters are considered the core stars of their teams. Ridnour and Howard are solid to good quality NBA starters and Korver and Haslem aren't half bad either. This may go down as one of the better drafts in NBA history. As for the Rookie team, the thing that surprises me is that the two best rookies came from the same college program. How good was Uconn?


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

So, that's the question isn't it. IF they were playing defense, who would win the Gordon/Hinrich battle?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

bullet said:


> After such a great job BenDengGo - Lineup changes , sorry , not my fault
> 
> Okafur out (Ankle injury) , Al Jefferson in(thats from realGM).
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-all-star-okafor&prov=ap&type=lgns


OK, I think the Rookies just lost their chance for an upset without Emeka. He will be missed in the middle.

Here's an interesting question I just thought of: Would you rather have Emeka Okafor or Yao Ming be the center on your team? I might have go with Meka.


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

Go Get'em Rookies!!!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> OK, I think the Rookies just lost their chance for an upset without Emeka. He will be missed in the middle.
> 
> Here's an interesting question I just thought of: Would you rather have Emeka Okafor or Yao Ming be the center on your team? I might have go with Meka.


Really? Yao isn't developing as quickly as he ought to be, and maybe his upside isn't as high as I thought it was when he entered the league, but I'd take him over Okafor 100 times out of a 100.

I see a lot of Brand in Okafor -- and that's both a blessing and a curse. I think he'll round into a solid pro, but he's a guy who'll never be better than the fourth or fifth-best power forward in the league. 

I know GMs put a premium on size come draft day, but I think Charlotte would have been much better off drafting Livingston or maybe even Gordon this year, although I guess they figured they'd be a lock for a top 3 this year to pick up Chris Paul. And Orlando took some heat for drafting Howard over Okafor (although much of that came from the tired old Vitale-Bilas NCAA shill machine), but that was a flat-out no-brainer.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Really? Yao isn't developing as quickly as he ought to be, and maybe his upside isn't as high as I thought it was when he entered the league, but I'd take him over Okafor 100 times out of a 100.
> 
> I see a lot of Brand in Okafor -- and that's both a blessing and a curse. I think he'll round into a solid pro, but he's a guy who'll never be better than the fourth or fifth-best power forward in the league.
> 
> I know GMs put a premium on size come draft day, but I think Charlotte would have been much better off drafting Livingston or maybe even Gordon this year, although I guess they figured they'd be a lock for a top 3 this year to pick up Chris Paul. And Orlando took some heat for drafting Howard over Okafor (although much of that came from the tired old Vitale-Bilas NCAA shill machine), but that was a flat-out no-brainer.


Meka is averaging 11 rebounds a game at the all star break of his rookie year. That's ridiculous. I have no idea who the last person to do that was. When his shotblocking ability catches up like I expect it to, look out. The nearly 15 points a game is gravy.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Really? Yao isn't developing as quickly as he ought to be, and maybe his upside isn't as high as I thought it was when he entered the league, but I'd take him over Okafor 100 times out of a 100.
> 
> I see a lot of Brand in Okafor -- and that's both a blessing and a curse. I think he'll round into a solid pro, but he's a guy who'll never be better than the fourth or fifth-best power forward in the league.
> 
> I know GMs put a premium on size come draft day, but I think Charlotte would have been much better off drafting Livingston or maybe even Gordon this year, although I guess they figured they'd be a lock for a top 3 this year to pick up Chris Paul. And Orlando took some heat for drafting Howard over Okafor (although much of that came from the tired old Vitale-Bilas NCAA shill machine), but that was a flat-out no-brainer.


But would you take Howard over Yao? I sure would, but I know some people probably wouldn't. :rock:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Meka is averaging 11 rebounds a game at the all star break of his rookie year. That's ridiculous. I have no idea who the last person to do that was. When his shotblocking ability catches up like I expect it to, look out. The nearly 15 points a game is gravy.


Well, how far do you expect him to take his shot-blocking ability? 3-4 a game?

The 11 boards a night are nice, but not to the extent that I'd take him over Yao. And I'm not sure that his defense is good enough, or that the Bobcats will in a short period of time be a good enough offensive team, to make any offense you get out of him mere "gravy."

One other thing: I look at the 11 rpg with a slightly jaundiced eye. Remember when Elton was out on the court a lot of times his rookie year when he probably shouldn't have been? Like a fourth quarter with the Bulls down 20+ and 4:00 left? Charlotte's doing the same thing as part of their ROY campaign. Not that there's anything wrong with that -- but I felt the need to mention it.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> But would you take Howard over Yao? I sure would, but I know some people probably wouldn't. :rock:


I probably would take Howard over Yao. There are even more questions about Howard's offensive ability than there are Okafor's, but I think it's just because he's -- by design -- never much more than a fourth or fifth option. 

And this isn't a knock on Yao, necessarily. If he were freed from the burden of the Chinese national basketball team, his stock would shoot back up again in my eyes. But the guy is basically playing on fumes every night, and there's no sign that he'll ever be given a summer off for some much needed r&r.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> i can't find anything that says edit signature.
> 
> my options and settings says
> 
> ...



DITTO... but when I click my username I see my sig on there


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Is Hinrich starting for sure?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think Ben Gordon will set the new rookie game scoring record here.


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

I believe ben is coming of the bench , and luol deng is starting tonight. I saw the rookie practice on nba tv


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

mr.ankle20 said:


> I believe ben is coming of the bench , and luol deng is starting tonight. I saw the rookie practice on nba tv


Ben coming off the bench? That's ridiculous.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

If Ben comes off the bench I'm gonna ****ing pissed.
Who deserves to start over him?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

HAWK23 said:


> DITTO... but when I click my username I see my sig on there


Hang in there. 

We are still working the










out of the system.

Drummer Mick Avory is proving to be a particularly persistent bug.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey im from australia and i dont know if anyone else is from australia but Is ESPN showing the rookie game?
All ic an see now is god dam fishing


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Tnt


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

OziBull said:


> Hey im from australia and i dont know if anyone else is from australia but Is ESPN showing the rookie game?
> All ic an see now is god dam fishing


It's on TNT.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Are u serious! So us aussies dont get to watch anything!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

audio link?


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

what a slap in the face. Gordon is on the bench. The 2nd leading rookie scorer.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

This is so damn dumb, Gordon on the bench.
What a joke.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben not starting is BS.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Luol With A Monster Throw Down


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Luol Deng with the highlight of the night so far. Sick dunk.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Luol Deng with the highlight of the night so far. Sick dunk.


IMO, Lebrons 2nd dunk was better.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

In Ben's 3rd second of play he drains a three ball.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

GORDON!! Amazing runner.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I hope Gordon can win MVP..... he's playin damn well.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Future said:


> I hope Gordon can win MVP..... he's playin damn well.


Watching the rookies play you can tell Gordon's shot is really good compared to others. Him and Udrih.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Holy **** Luol!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, not the blowout expected so far.

Did anyone else see AI say that it was hard being the guy counted on for wins when playing on such a young team? That wasn't even what he was really asked, but oh well.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Luol just cut through the lane, and threw down a sick 180 reverse.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Gordon is getting schooled inside.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The Bulls rooks are looking goooood. Man I love Lebron's unselfish game. James is a true superstar in the making.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

The Bulls rooks are tearin it up.... I wanna see Gordon dunk it!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow, Luol gets interviewed by Craig Sager going into the half. Deng has 11, 4 and 4, another half like that and he'll be MVP.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Deng is such an impact player, more athletic than people thought as well. I wish Gordon would have connected on that off the board oop.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Rookie Leaders at Halftime:

Points- Deng 11, Gordon 9, Iguodala 9
Rebounds- Deng 4, Howard 4, Smith 4
Assists- Deng 4, Gordon 4

Pretty good showing by the Bulls.

Hinrich hasn't scored, but he and Wade lead the Sophs with 3 assists.

And why were some people whining that Ben didn't start? HELLO, he doesn't start for us, either, why change now?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I love the way this game has been played so far. Nice doses of both O and D. Players' aren't taking plays off and its been competitive from the tip-off.

Plus of course, our two rookies 

Deng with plenty of highlight-reel dunks and Gordon with a couple of SICK moves. Especially that behind the back cross-over over LeBron :jawdrop:

Go Rooks!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Froggy!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

That was great. Barkley asked Smith how the All Star weekend was for him, Kenny responds how was the NBA Championship for you? hahaha


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

sp00k said:


> That was great. Barkley asked Smith how the All Star weekend was for him, Kenny responds how was the NBA Championship for you? hahaha


I like the " You married her line by Charles" regarding the frog, only Sir Charles gets away with that.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Apparently the rookies are satisfied with one good half.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Why is Tony Allen in this game again?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Anyone see Gordon and the handles? I love seeing Gordon show off his skilz and I am even happier to see how much he restrains himself to play team basketball.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bosh, James, Melo, and Wade have been in there a long time.

Damn, Josh Howard, Ridnour, etc.... have barely played.

The rookies look like garbage... no D... no O


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Korver is sick. The kid simply doesn't miss. Ever.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

sp00k said:


> Korver is sick. The kid simply doesn't miss. Ever.


except at chosing a barber. last time I saw that haircut it was attached to Sandy Duncan.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Ahh, Ben just took Kirk.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Kirk's hand is really bothering his shot. He's not rolling the ball off his fingertips at all, even on layups. I hope he's a fast healer.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Deng and Allen led the Rookies with 17 each, Gordon next with 13 and a team-high 7 assists.

Hinrich didn't score, but he was 2nd on the Sophs with 6 rebounds and 2nd with 5 assists.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The thing I'll remember most about this game was a commercial.

Did anyone see it? Carmelo Anthony running around without a shirt on?

If I ever had any doubts about why he's called Marshmelo, I don't anymore.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bosh shoulda been MVP...... they picked Melo cuz it was in Denver.

Bosh had 26 pts, 14 boards, and 3 assists.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hinrich looked pretty terrible. Pretty good game for the most part.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Hinrich looked pretty terrible. Pretty good game for the most part.


Kinda like Tyson last year. Those guys are NOT made for all star games.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> The thing I'll remember most about this game was a commercial.
> 
> Did anyone see it? Carmelo Anthony running around without a shirt on?
> 
> If I ever had any doubts about why he's called Marshmelo, I don't anymore.


  
LOL! That's exactly what I was thinking, too. Talk about a pedestrian physique. Has this kid ever worked out??


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

So... ESPN... no highlights of the Bulls players... oops, I forgot this is the weekend to get all googely eyed over Bron Bron...


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I liked Iguodala and Deng, and Bosh should have got the MVP.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

AMR said:


> I liked Iguodala and Deng, and Bosh should have got the MVP.


 I think Ben could have easily scored 20 points and dished out 10 asst if he played just a bit longer, Wade with a quite 9 ast.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Kismet said:


> LOL! That's exactly what I was thinking, too. Talk about a pedestrian physique. Has this kid ever worked out??


Its funny,

They showed him from the chest up, and you're like, "yeah, he's in pretty good shape." But then they pan down in the next shot and he has a huge tire around his waist. Melo needs to have a long conversation with Eddy Curry about the miracle diet.


----------

